# problem/Factory Reset



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Last night I had a strange problem with my R15. I was recording two programs and watching a third recorded program. The recorded program seemed to get hung so I tried pressing the exit button to return to live/recording mode. When I did, without any warning the recording stopped (record light went out) and all I had was a blank screen.

After several minutes of nothing, I pressed the red rest button. Every time the dvr started up it would get to 50% acquiring satellite signal and then reboot. This happened several times so I unplugged the power and let it sit for about 10 minutes. Boot up and same issue.

Searched the net (r15 reboot) and found some forums where others had reported this same reboot problem. 

To resolved, I had to do a factory reset. Hold down record and down arrow when booting and screen changes from blue to black.

I am back up functioning but was just curious if anyone else has had to do this. I of course, lost all my recordings.


----------



## V Davis (Jan 26, 2007)

I had the exact same thing happen last night. I posted (still on the front page) about it also. I wonder if this is a new issue with the latest release. I mean, this is only the second time I've had to do a reset at all, let alone a reformat


----------



## jack_straw (Jan 2, 2007)

I am having the exact same problem thank goodness someone has run into this.


----------



## lwilbur (Jan 24, 2006)

Ran into same issue last night. Was watching a recorded program that i wanted to delete (was over except for commercials). I hit stop then when i selected delete the interface appeared to be locked up. Eventually the screen went back to some other live channel. When I went back into look to see if it deleted I noticed that all my recordings now had no info available for them. When I tried to play any of them it would start then jump back to a live channel. I tried rebooting and ran into the Searching for sattelite signal screen up until it would get to 50% (did this at least 4 times in a row) so then i red button reset it still had the same problem( 50% signal screen). Then I tried to force a software update and still the same problem (50% signal screen). I pulled the plug and still same problem. I finally broke down and did a reformat. Havent tested it yet but noticed it was at least showwing a channel now. I quickly checked and all my recordings were gone. God what a mess I had a weeks worth of majors on there (Lost,Heroes,Greys Anatomy, CSI's,etc) Wont be seeing those now. Now back to redoing all my SL's  

This was my first ever reformat and I havent had to reboot in months.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

lwilbur said:


> Ran into same issue last night. Was watching a recorded program that i wanted to delete (was over except for commercials). I hit stop then when i selected delete the interface appeared to be locked up. Eventually the screen went back to some other live channel. When I went back into look to see if it deleted I noticed that all my recordings now had no info available for them. When I tried to play any of them it would start then jump back to a live channel. I tried rebooting and ran into the Searching for sattelite signal screen up until it would get to 50% (did this at least 4 times in a row) so then i red button reset it still had the same problem( 50% signal screen). Then I tried to force a software update and still the same problem (50% signal screen). I pulled the plug and still same problem. I finally broke down and did a reformat. Havent tested it yet but noticed it was at least showwing a channel now. I quickly checked and all my recordings were gone. God what a mess I had a weeks worth of majors on there (Lost,Heroes,Greys Anatomy, CSI's,etc) Wont be seeing those now. Now back to redoing all my SL's
> 
> This was my first ever reformat and I havent had to reboot in months.


I know it's of little concellation to you but you can watch Hero's online. Sounds like a very odd problem, has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## DSOUND (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a R15-500. I have had major issues since 0x10FA. I had no issues before then. In the past, I would set the unit to record a show or shows for that day. They would record them, I would watch them within a day or so and delete then. No problem. I then started to use SL's. Since I have started using SL's, I experienced major problems. When I watch a recorded show, 10 minutes into the show, I get the BSOD. The unit locks up and I get no response from the unit. After 7 minutes, the unit does a system reset by itself. I have done a reformat to try to solve the problem. I recorded a show this weekend (no SL) and the same results happened (BSOD and auto reboot). Before the software update, I had no problems (Got the unit in Sept.) I guess my next move is to call CSR. While many people had issues with the unit, mine was working great. Now it is my turn to have issues. Sigh.


----------



## jpsage (May 27, 2006)

I also had the seeking signal until it reached 50% and repeat continuously. Did the reformat and seems to work, but without saved programs.....


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I too had this problem a week or two ago. Reformat fixed it.


----------

